# Research Study- Pregnancy/Postpartum with multiple health conditions.



## S Hanley- MuM-PreDiCT (Apr 7, 2022)

Hi,

I'm Steph, a researcher at the University of Birmingham working on a project looking to improve the care of women and birthing people with two or more physical and/or mental health conditions during pregnancy. Here is a link to the project website if you'd like to read a little more- https://mumpredict.org/. I am currently recruiting individuals who are at least 28 weeks pregnant or have given birth in the last 2 years to an interview study (requiring around 1 hour of your time) that can be conducted online or in-person to understand your experiences of healthcare to date.

Please do get in touch with any questions and/or to register your interest. I will then be happy to share further information with you.

This has been approved by @everydayupsanddowns 

Best wishes,
Steph


----------

